# Bob Sykes - Weds Night



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

Went out at 8pm til around 11pm on Weds night and didn't have any luck. Was just using cut bait on a sinker off the bridge. 



Weather was rainy/windy/cold. I suppose maybe the weather wasn't prime for catching the reds, who knows.



Pig fish ate half the bait, and we caught one nasty looking bottom fish (didn't look too edible). I'll try again on the weekend. Maybe try a morning run?



First time out here fishing, but not as I hoped. Crossing my fingers for next time!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be heading out there Friday night with my usual crew. You can tag along if you want.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

ill be going on to sykes tomrrow night also, but very late. i have found that cut bait isnt working as well anymore and live whiting or manhaden are the key


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

What side of the bridge do you guys generally camp out on? Gulf Breeze side, or Pensacola beach side?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm usually on the GB side. Just look for the biggest guy out there and that will be me.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

> *twat waffel (12/10/2009)*ill be going on to sykes tomrrow night also, but very late. i have found that cut bait isnt working as well anymore and live whiting or manhaden are the key




Same here. I like to slit up or butterfly pigfish white trout or whiting and use them dead and I think the scent is a good thing but if thats not working....take em from one hook to the other live.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (12/11/2009)*I'm usually on the GB side. Just look for the biggest guy out there and that will be me.


ray you're not the only fat guy on the bridge, he could be looking at me

theres always been a mix up of people calling me ray no matter where i am fishing :letsparty


----------

